
Wireless charging tech harvests your phone's wasted radio waves - mnmlistc
https://www.engadget.com/2016/07/28/wireless-charging-harvests-wasted-radio-waves/
======
bobbyjones22322
Very interested. With processors becoming less power hungry, maybe in the
future phones will be able to charge via surrounding 802.11 signals.

